# well worth the money..........



## OldRick (Oct 6, 2013)

Put me down as a +1 on this tool. It really is an unbelievable system. Mine is part of the big Incra combo package router table that includes the lift and a PC 7518 motor. (Yeah…that was kind of a gloat) Been having fun playing with it and learning as I'm still pretty much a wood noob. My thoughts are that it's a bit over kill for basic router stuff but when the need comes up for finer detail, it really helps me overcome my limited skill sets. The micro adjust really speeds up setup times. And even though I don't use it often, mine is setup perfectly parallel to the miter slot. Bottom line is I'm glad I pulled the trigger. It's one tool that was worth every dime I spent. (sigh…I have to go to the shop now and get my fix)


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I also believe this is the best system out there. I use it on every box I make, and find the precision irreplaceable. Yes, there are other ways to do every job, but the LS positioners, particularly when combined with the Incra PRL-V2 lift mechanism are really, really good, and very fast to set up. Being lazy, that's important to me. And, even a bit better when combined with the Wixey digital lift readout. I also have an LS on my Unisaw and can't say enough good things about it either. Great review. Great product.
Roger


----------



## chazmclean (Jan 7, 2012)

+7. I have an Incra fence on my table saw and router table. It changed the way i do woodworking and i don't know how other people do without it. Best purchase i have made to date.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I ordered my LS 17 Super Fence today - can't wait to get it. I've had the Original Incra jig for years but couldn't figure it out. I finally put it back on my router table and figured it out. The LS 17 Positioner should make things a lot easier and will offer a lot more flexibility.


----------



## nicencutt (Dec 21, 2014)

I have thought about this for quite a while and just two days ago ordered the router table, fence, stand combo #3 withe the router lift and dust collection box. I think I will go ahead and order the Wixey remote height gauge and the Jessum stock guides too. I have not read anything but glowing reviews on the Incra product. I build a lot of boxes and will be happy to retire my Leigh R9 Plus jig and my Bosch router table!


----------

